# Sicard Jr snowmaster



## Stosch (Mar 3, 2021)

Anybody selling or know of someone who is interested in selling a good running and fully operational Sicard Jr. Snowmaster?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

A what?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> A what?


One of these Zippy....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Not a Sicard but an option

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/laramie-unimog-rotary-snow-cutter/7278909761.html
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/brighton-unimog-u1200-snowblower-plow/7278714541.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> A what?


DuckDuckGo can find them...you can't?

https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffcm&q=Sicard+Jr.+Snowmaster&atb=v250-1&ia=web


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> DuckDuckGo can find them...you can't?
> 
> https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffcm&q=Sicard+Jr.+Snowmaster&atb=v250-1&ia=web


Kinda resembles something with nearly 100% traction...


----------



## Thuggy Bear (Dec 12, 2021)

Stosch said:


> Anybody selling or know of someone who is interested in selling a good running and fully operational Sicard Jr. Snowmaster?


Hello, and greetings from Canada!
If you're still interested, there is a 1952 Sicard Jr, for sale locally here on the west Coast (Vancouver area).
I just happened to find out about it by accident.
Let me know if you'd like the info.


----------



## Stosch (Mar 3, 2021)

Thuggy Bear said:


> Hello, and greetings from Canada!
> If you're still interested, there is a 1952 Sicard Jr, for sale locally here on the west Coast (Vancouver area).
> I just happened to find out about it by accident.
> Let me know if you'd like the info.


Just saw your post. If unit is still available would appreciate any additional information. Thank you!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if you are still looking from last year
https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...place_top_picks&referral_story_type=top_picks


----------

